# San Bernardino JATC interview.



## newbi (Dec 17, 2011)

Don't wear jeans or a suit. Anything in between will be fine. I wore a slacks, collared shirt, and loafers. Just look respectable and hopefully you are not covered in tattoos and piercings.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

I am a firm believer in dress for the position. Even though it would never happen, if they said can you start now, my answer would be yes. Not, yes but I gotta change my clothes. I wouldn't necessarily dress for the construction side of things, but more of a service type of guy. Polished boots at not required.

How do you like Redlands. Some crazy chicks up in that area. The 909 for sure.


----------



## M.A.R (Jun 10, 2012)

congrats on getting a interview, is it for inside wireman?
and +1 for knowshorts advice :thumbsup:

crazy Redlands chicks


----------



## ParttimeHelper (Jul 29, 2012)

Yes, it is for inside wireman. I love Redlands.


----------



## ParttimeHelper (Jul 29, 2012)

Thank you guys for the replies. I have tattoos but nothing long sleeves won't cover. Has anyone been through the process recently? Also, how are tattoos accepted in the trade or by contractors? Im just curious. I have only my fore arm done.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

ParttimeHelper said:


> Thank you guys for the replies. I have tattoos but nothing long sleeves won't cover. Has anyone been through the process recently? Also, how are tattoos accepted in the trade or by contractors? Im just curious. I have only my fore arm done.


Everyone has tattoos, so it seems, but the reality is nobody really wants to see them in a job interview. You're supposed to look like a sturdy, hard worker that just left choir practice. Once your on the job, you can let your tats show. No big deal. If you have a queer ring in your ear or face or nose or wherever, take it out for the interview. If you must wear jewelry for the interview, a wedding band and/or wristwatch are all you need. And for pete's sake, make sure your pants fit right, and wear a belt. You can never really go wrong with a casual pair of khaki or navy pants. Opinions vary on jeans. If you absolutely must wear jeans (advise against it), wear some that are still nice and blue like they just came from the store, and not something fashion styled or a strange tight or loose cut. No rips or frayed hems, of course. Shirt... use your judgement. Definitely something with a collar. Avoid brand markings on the front, unless you happen to know the interviewers like Ducks Unlimited or play golf with Ping clubs, etc.


----------



## Brother Noah1 (Mar 23, 2010)

ParttimeHelper said:


> Thank you guys for the replies. I have tattoos but nothing long sleeves won't cover. Has anyone been through the process recently? Also, how are tattoos accepted in the trade or by contractors? Im just curious. I have only my fore arm done.


Tell the 477/440 apprentice director Rick Purper Brother Noah sends his best regards.


----------

